# INDOOR NATIONALS update...



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Indoor Nationals this weekend everyone.... Dress Code. ...YES

Also:

Practice with the Pros....FRIDAY 4 to 6pm - We (the Pros) go shoot with a bunch of kids who think we are the coolest thing since push up pops...Please show up and prove we are...Wear your shooter shirts, be prepped for pictures, autographs, etc...

Pro-Am .... FRIDAY 6pm ... I'm expecting a better turnout this year by moving it back a day, and to an earlier time-slot... please make sure you register with MariHelen onsite. As always a side pot will be in play 

Pro Cards will be asked for .... bring it. If you dont have it; send NATALIE -(not anyone else) send NATALIE an e-Mail RIGHT NOW so she can bring you a new one. She will also have the most current and updated list on hand to make sure everyone is legit. her e-mail is [email protected] - She will make sure you have one there.

We will have our own Pro Registration Desk... please make sure you stop there to check in.

Pro Meeting this weekend as well... bigger room will be available I'm told, jut not sure where yet. There is a fair amount to cover so your attendance is appreciated.

Thanks!!

See you Friday
CHuck


----------



## shooter527 (Feb 14, 2010)

Indoor National...does anybody know the results of yesterdays scores or where you can find them on the web...Thanks Rick


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

shooter527 said:


> Indoor National...does anybody know the results of yesterdays scores or where you can find them on the web...Thanks Rick


Day one scores are up! 17 in Pro Men's Freestyle shot 60X, TWO in Senior Men's Freestyle shot 60X

Brook Miller, from Missouri, in the CUB Female Freestyle: 300 with 59X's...in her first full year of indoor competition. Won Presley's and a bunch of others, 2nd at Vegas....on a roll!!!

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/IndoorNationals/results.cfm

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

